# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Lejohet ofendimi nga Moderatoret?

## Nice_Boy

Mesazh Privat: O ***
 05-03-2008, 19:41 	  
DoLpHiN 
AdIdAs



Anëtarësuar: 28-12-2005
Vendndodhja: Stamboll
Postime: 462 

  	O *** 
*Ore rrote **** ta tregoj une qesharakun... ****... koke ****.*
__________________
`That` is good and `that` is funny...but it costs a lot of money...




> Ore rrote **** ta tregoj une qesharakun... ****... koke ****.






**

Dhe per nje fjali mora si vrejtje nga Moderatori ne fjal?





> I/e dashur GjIlAnAsI_cSi,
> 
> Sapo morët një paralajmërim nga moderatorët tek Forumi Shqiptar.
> 
> Arsyeja:
> -------
> Ofendoi anëtarë të forumit
> 
> ta tregoj une qesharakun...
> ...



Nuk eshte lejuar ndonjeher ofendimi nga Moderatoret.. se ky eshte shembull ketu..! E nqs ketij i lejohet ofendimi ateher  :Lulja3:  

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## KOKASHTA

O gjilo ho mer daj prap me ankesa je tu u marr?

Ti je ai provokuesi dhe ngritesi i nervave dhe vjen e ben ankes pastaj...Hajde mendje hajde.

----------


## Fiori

> Nuk me intereson ti cfar shkruan.. me intereson nderhyrja e stafit dhe vet Ilirjanit.. per keto ofendime dhe kercenime qe i ben nje antari..te ( Stafit te chatit ) te them me mire.!!
> 
> Dhe e dyta fjala "qesharak" ne Kosovaret  e perdorim.. si nje Humorist.. as gje me shum..
> 
> p.s Askush nuk tha se po fshihem pas ekranit.. se ketu nuk kemi ardh me ba luft por me diskutu me njeri tjeterin!
> 
> Gjith te mirat.


Kur ke probleme me nje moderator duhet ti zgjidhesh fillimisht me moderatorin, sepse ne te tjeret nuk e kemi ndjekur biseden tuaj qe te dime anen e kujt te mbajme. Nq se nuk e zgjidh dot problemin me moderatorin atehere vjen kerkon ketu ndihme nga pjestaret e tjere te stafit (super moderatoret). Vetem sepse ke mesuar emra te pervecem nuk do te thote se keta persona do te vijne ne ndihme ketu. Me kete dua te them se mendimi i moderatorit ka po aq rendesi sa mendimi i cdo pjestari tjeter ne staf. 

Lejohen ofendimet nga moderatoret? Sigurisht qe nuk lejohen, cfare lloj pyetje eshte kjo?! Por gjithashtu ne nuk mbajme pergjegjsi se si moderatoret komunikojne ne biseda private me anetaret e forumit, ndaj here tjeter nuk eshte nevoja te sjellesh ato cfare tha ky e cfare tha ai, kur po flisnit ne msn/chat/mesazhe etj.

Nq se moderatori ju ka fshire nje pergjigje, ju ka share/ofenduar ne forum tek nje teme, atehere mjafton te dergoni nje lidhje te kesaj teme qe dhe ne te lexojme ku qendron problemi. Sharjet tuaja ne privat, nuk jane problem i forumit, por problemi juaj personal.


Pershendetje

----------

